
Top 100 Foods to Eat Before You Die - faridmovsumov
https://foodieadvice.com/top-100-best-foods-to-eat-before-you-die
======
faridmovsumov
Thanks for your feedback @kappi This list is dynamic and being updated based
on community input. You can also change listing by liking foods from your city
outside of Mediterranean/European region.

------
faridmovsumov
You can see full list of cities here
[https://foodieadvice.com/](https://foodieadvice.com/)

------
kappi
maybe the title should have been top 100 Mediterranean/European foods

------
craftoman
Greek Pita Gyros should be on the top. You forgot to add it.

~~~
faridmovsumov
Thanks for feedback. You are welcome to suggest food on Athens page
[https://foodieadvice.com/athens](https://foodieadvice.com/athens)

